# What style



## debodun (Dec 8, 2015)

If you could have your "dream home", what style would you prefer (e.g. ranch, colonial, Victorian, Cape Cod, Tudor, etc.)?


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 8, 2015)

I prefer old homes with lots of character. So a big Victorian.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Queen Anne Painted Lady with lots of fishscale, gingerbread, huge turret(s), stained glass windows--at least one of them round, and a giant porch. Conservatory a must also.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Deb, which style would you prefer?


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 8, 2015)

I guess my home would be considered Cape Cod, I inherited many Asian pieces from my aunt so much of my house is decorated in this style, I'm happy with it.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Asian, sounds wonderful! Jackie, which style of Asian are they? Chinese, Japanese, etc? My favourite is Chinoiserie--unfortunately way above my pay grade.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 8, 2015)

Queen Anne Painted Lady with lots of fishscale, gingerbread, huge turret(s), stained glass windows--at least one of them round, and a giant porch. Conservatory a must also. 

Me three!!!! I'd have royal purple detailing on the gingerbread.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes Fur! Perhaps a purple door?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 8, 2015)

Ranch - definitely.


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Deb, which style would you prefer?



I'd like to unload my high-maintenance Victorian for a place where the maintenance is taken care of by a staff (like in a senior center).


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 8, 2015)

Aesthetically, I like "ginger bread' Alpine type houses. I've lived in this Cape Cod for over forty years. Did a wonderful job sheltering us and our kids and grandkids when circumstances called for it over the years. Not for the physically challenged! All alone now. If, I could wave a magic wand, I would turn it into a Ranch in an instant.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Asian, sounds wonderful! Jackie, which style of Asian are they? Chinese, Japanese, etc? My favourite is Chinoiserie--unfortunately way above my pay grade.



....mostly Chinese


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Jackie, I am drooling. Would you mind very much describing some of it?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Underock, I was wondering where you were! Is it possible for you to install an elevator or one of those little chairs that takes you up and down stairs?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

I see what you mean Deb. I would definitely want an elevator for when I am older--don't relish climbing zillions of stairs no matter how beautiful the banister.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 8, 2015)

Shalimar, mostly just vases, silk embroidered pictures and mirrors with oriental frames...I've added to my collection over the years, but it is nothing really elaborate or expensive.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Jacke, I never meant to come across as a decor whore. Lolol. It all sounds wonderful, particularly the vases, and mirrors.I don't 

have expensive stuff in my home, but I enjoy what I have collected. Sounds to me as if you home has been carefully 

created with patience and love--I wish I could take a peek at the atmosphere--warm and tranquil I bet!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 8, 2015)

I like old, full two story (not 1.5) houses with basements.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2015)

I now have a small two bedroom ranch with a finished basement.  Ideally, I would like a three bedroom ranch with enough space to have my laundry room, etc. all of the same floor without having to go downstairs.


----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2015)

Log cabin, hands down.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 8, 2015)

Modern Craftsman Style would be my dream house


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

What a beautiful house Cookie. I love the gate area also. My childhood home had cedar siding just like that. I wonder where this house is located?


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2015)

Anyone want to buy my money pit?


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hi Underock, I was wondering where you were! Is it possible for you to install an elevator or one of those little chairs that takes you up and down stairs?



Not really an option. Very narrow stairs. I only live on the lower level anyway. Always have. Right now my grandson is up there, but he's only here four days during the week and teaches physics, so not able to help much with the house. When he gets married in August, upstairs will be just so much wasted space.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2015)

My house here in the UK is Craftsman style....but I would prefer a Big Ranch style all on one floor...

My second home on the continent is a triplex with an underbuild...


I would honestly really hate to have a Big  Old Victorian property...waaay too much work involved to keep it up to the standard which would suit me..


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 9, 2015)

Ranch, no stairs for us anymore.


----------



## Pam (Dec 9, 2015)

Give me a small thatched cottage with a wildlife garden and I'd be more than happy.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 9, 2015)

Pam, I love thatched cottages, sadly, they don't make them here. I would have to import a Brit to do it. Imagine the expense!


----------



## 911 (Dec 9, 2015)

I like what we have now, Colonial.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 9, 2015)

No stairs, no landscaping, no external maintenance, no pool cleaning, we love our condo.


----------

